# Polaris Mechanic Needed



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

In need of a good mechanic for an 08 Ranger. Any 2coolers do this or know of someone in the Houston Area. I'm in Santa Fe.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt or Norris at genes polaris country in Baytown. Norris has over 20 yrs experience and has worked for gene the whole time. Only guy who touches my buggy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thanks for the reply*



bthompjr24 said:


> Matt or Norris at genes polaris country in Baytown. Norris has over 20 yrs experience and has worked for gene the whole time. Only guy who touches my buggy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the reply, was beginning to think there were none.


----------



## Salty Sargent (Dec 9, 2014)

*Gene's Powersports*

Guys, just letting y'all know that I took my Ranger to Gene's for repair. Not only did Norris find and fix the problem but he did it in less than 1 day. Dropped the buggy off late one morning and got a call the same afternoon telling me it was ready to go. I highly recommend this place.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

bthompjr24 said:


> Matt or Norris at genes polaris country in Baytown. Norris has over 20 yrs experience and has worked for gene the whole time. Only guy who touches my buggy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Norris fixed me right up. Very sharp on Rangers


----------

